# Black glass beer bottle



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 21, 2021)

Definitely machine made. I have no idea who made this one, what it contained or how old it could be. A star with an S inside?? Mold #16 i guess. Black glass, no light gets thru this glass. Funny thing is it is fluorescent only on one half side. Like it has swirls and streaks of selenium in it. Orange and yellow. Uv pictures are hard to focus for my camera. What do you think?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 21, 2021)

Not sure on that one.  I'm pretty confident that it's not from the US, but I don't recognize the star mark so no idea where it does come from.  The half and half fluorescence is quite weird, not sure what to make of that.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 21, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Not sure on that one.  I'm pretty confident that it's not from the US, but I don't recognize the star mark so no idea where it does come from.  The half and half fluorescence is quite weird, not sure what to make of that.


Recycled glass used?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 21, 2021)

Anyone familiar with Southern Glass Company Vernon, California (c. 1916-1931). They used a star with an S in it. Was wondering if this was the same mark?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 21, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Anyone familiar with Southern Glass Company Vernon, California (c. 1916-1931). They used a star with an S in it. Was wondering if this was the same mark?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


It looks like a pretty good match according to the SHA article https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/SouthernGlassCo.pdf
It's the same mark and it says the company was producing black glass jars for orange juice.  The bottle design doesn't look very American to me but Southern Glass was using smaller non-Owens machines so their bottles could have differed from the standard US bottles of the era.  I typically associate these dark green beers with Europe, and I think there's still a pretty good chance that's where this bottle actually originates from, but I suppose it's possible some could have found some non-alcoholic (or illegal) use in the US during Prohibition.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 21, 2021)

Black Glass was typical used much earlier then any crown top, in my opinion but just my 2 cents. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 21, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> It looks like a pretty good match according to the SHA article https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/SouthernGlassCo.pdf
> It's the same mark and it says the company was producing black glass jars for orange juice.  The bottle design doesn't look very American to me but Southern Glass was using smaller non-Owens machines so their bottles could have differed from the standard US bottles of the era.  I typically associate these dark green beers with Europe, and I think there's still a pretty good chance that's where this bottle actually originates from, but I suppose it's possible some could have found some non-alcoholic (or illegal) use in the US during Prohibition.


Souther star bottles are still bouncing like rubber balls? Now that's a selling strategy i never thought of. 1928 they started using this s in a star. 1930 financial and even the elements were against them. A tornado tore 2 of their roofs off and cause $10,000 in damage. The end of Hollywood Dry gingerale company one of southern stars larger customers was another nail in the coffin. Looks like a match. Thanks for the confirmation.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 22, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> It looks like a pretty good match according to the SHA article https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/SouthernGlassCo.pdf
> It's the same mark and it says the company was producing black glass jars for orange juice.  The bottle design doesn't look very American to me but Southern Glass was using smaller non-Owens machines so their bottles could have differed from the standard US bottles of the era.  I typically associate these dark green beers with Europe, and I think there's still a pretty good chance that's where this bottle actually originates from, but I suppose it's possible some could have found some non-alcoholic (or illegal) use in the US during Prohibition.


Not green and not brown, this stuff is jet black. None shall pass! No light that is.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 22, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Black Glass was typical used much earlier then any crown top, in my opinion but just my 2 cents. LEON.


This is black colored glass. Maybe an insult to true black glass collectors.
You opinion is priceless brother.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 22, 2021)

That changes my estimate of this dump to 1890-1930. Used to guess 20's. Very cool and thanks everyone.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## K6TIM (Aug 25, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Definitely machine made. I have no idea who made this one, what it contained or how old it could be. A star with an S inside?? Mold #16 i guess. Black glass, no light gets thru this glass. Funny thing is it is fluorescent only on one half side. Like it has swirls and streaks of selenium in it. Orange and yellow. Uv pictures are hard to focus for my camera. What do you think?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## K6TIM (Aug 25, 2021)

hello there,
Brown is used on both whiskey,and beer bottles.The reason is that both can spoil due to UV ray from the sun .Brown works vary well in this case..No it's" NOT  BLACK GLASS!"
Black glass is defined as dark green bottle glass used on wine bottle and so forth.
The other black glass is defined as "Black glass" appears to be black is "black amethyst glass.Take your piece put it to sunlight black amethyst will appear as a deep purple.If it doesn't then it's painted on when the bottle was still hot after being made.

k6tim


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 25, 2021)

K6TIM said:


> hello there,
> Brown is used on both whiskey,and beer bottles.The reason is that both can spoil due to UV ray from the sun .Brown works vary well in this case..No it's" NOT  BLACK GLASS!"
> Black glass is defined as dark green bottle glass used on wine bottle and so forth.
> The other black glass is defined as "Black glass" appears to be black is "black amethyst glass.Take your piece put it to sunlight black amethyst will appear as a deep purple.If it doesn't then it's painted on when the bottle was still hot after being made.
> ...


Not painted on. Just an opaque black glass bottle.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Huntindog (Aug 25, 2021)

Mission Orange used "black glass" crown top bottles.
They were black amethyst glass.
Identifiable bottles are base embossed.
Yours might be an early variant.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 25, 2021)

Huntindog said:


> Mission Orange used "black glass" crown top bottles.
> They were black amethyst glass.
> Identifiable bottles are base embossed.
> Yours might be an early variant.


Makes sense if they were using Southern Star glass bottles of California. Funny you mention Mission. I found 2 crowntop embossed ones the other day. Newer no deposit no return. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Bohdan (Aug 25, 2021)

This is all I've got:


----------



## Newtothiss (Mar 15, 2022)

What did you ever figure out about that black bottle?

I found one today, PITCH BLACK!


----------



## Newtothiss (Mar 15, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> What did you ever figure out about that black bottle?
> 
> I found one today, PITCH BLACK!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 18, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> What did you ever figure out about that black bottle?
> 
> I found one today, PITCH BLACK!


It is made by the star bottling works. That is all I know. You got one too. Same star with an S inside. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dogo (Mar 19, 2022)

I have a very similar black glass bottle, but the base is embossed Mission / Orange / Dry.  No makers mark or date code.  Also a 'no see through'.


----------



## Newtothiss (Mar 19, 2022)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> It is made by the star bottling works. That is all I know. You got one too. Same star with an S inside.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Soda? Beer? Something else?

Doesn't look to be special really, but I've never seen a black bottle.


----------



## Clayton J. Migl (Mar 19, 2022)

Very interesting bottle. Black glass bottles were definitely made in the 20th century, and are still made today for wine bottles. Of course this is added color whereas the originals were turned black by iron oxide and coal used in the kilns to blow the bottles. One of the latest bottles I can think of that is black glass is the Lone Star Beer bottles from the 1950s.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 20, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> Soda? Beer? Something else?
> 
> Doesn't look to be special really, but I've never seen a black bottle.


Beer bottle.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## K6TIM (Apr 13, 2022)

Robb Bobby84 said it all he's correct!


----------



## K6TIM (Apr 13, 2022)

Clayton J. Migl said:


> Very interesting bottle. Black glass bottles were definitely made in the 20th century, and are still made today for wine bottles. Of course this is added color whereas the originals were turned black by iron oxide and coal used in the kilns to blow the bottles. One of the latest bottles I can think of that is black glass is the Lone Star Beer bottles from the 1950s.


There are two kinds of black glass.First the dark geen black glass found on wine,and champagne bottles.Then their is a black amthyest purple glass bottle.In the case of purple you have to put it directly to the sun to see if it has a purple tint (watch the eyes when do that!) K6TIM


----------

